# como meter canciones en mi mp3



## dolce_sirena (Abr 29, 2006)

me he comprado un mp3 blue sens 512mb. acabo de instalar los drivers ya que tengo win98.
pues bien, no tengo ni idea de como se meten las canciones en el mp3. por favor que alguien me lo explique porque soy super torpe y en el manual no viene. ya es el cuarto mp3 que me compro y este se le ve buena pinta. AYUDA PLEASE!!! gracias.


----------



## MultiLAN (Abr 29, 2006)

Te tiene que aparecer como una unidad extraible en Mi PC... Es como un disco rigido mas, arrastras todo ahi y listo o sino lo copias y pegas


----------



## dolce_sirena (Abr 30, 2006)

Acabo de conectar mi mp3 al ordenador y en mi pc no aparece como nada, es como si no me lo leyera. ayer instale los drivers que venian, igual no lo he hecho bien. que mala suerte tengo con los mp3!!!!


----------

